# Chemi-Pure Elite all talk?



## jonathantc08 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok I have been reading about the Chemi-Pure elite and about how you never have to do a water change for at least 5 years. All you need is to replace the media every 4-6 months. There are a ton more claims that just seem way too good to be true. How much of that is all talk?

If the product worked as they claim then I don't seem why every aquarist in the world isn't using it. And why do they recommend using a protein skimmer?

Just doesn't make since.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

I'll answer this as simple as I can.

The claims of no water changes are bunk.

Aside from that, Chemi-Pure is a viable chemical media but it's basically carbon and an Ion Exchange resin. What Ion's they are exchanging I'm not sure. I don't get the hippy concepts of "happy ions" and "antagonistic ions". I can state that some of the ion exchange process softens water (by a small amount). I've witnessed both KH and GH declines when using it. The "Elite" portion is they've simply added a phosphate removal product to it. I don't have an algae issue so I never worried about the extra expense.

Long story short on Chemi-Pure elite, it really offers no more significant benefits that carbon. If you are insistent upon using chemical filtration, I would urge you to look at Poly-Bio Marine Poly Filter.


----------



## jonathantc08 (Nov 16, 2012)

I was just looking to try it while removing some medication but I think you are right, more of a glorified carbon/GFO mixture. I read that whole thing about the happy ions as well and found it pretty amusing haha. I've never taken note of my mood after a thunderstorm but next time I will take a deep breath of fresh are after a lighting show and see if I'm "happier".


----------



## jonathantc08 (Nov 16, 2012)

So I just picked up a sheet of poly-bio marine poly filter. I have 2 filters. would it be ok to use in just one of those filters or would it have to be in both. I also have a single BRS reactor, would it be feasible to cut the poly filter into discs and stack them inside the reactor without allowing any bypass? The reactor route would be my preferred method unless there is any objections to that. I like the information that they provide on their website. They give actual data instead of grandiose unsubstantiated claims like you find on the chemi-pure website.

Also curious as to what the 40 parts per billion filtration means. I have no idea how many parts other filter media can do such as like lignite carbon, so I don't really have anything to compare it to. But "billion" is a big number


----------

